# Walstad Iwagumi?



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I believe anything can work, but if you want to create a traditional iwagumi *if not then by all means throw the rules out the window* you'd better be off with 1 or 2 plants for the entire layout otherwise you're moving into dutch aquascaping territory . I think if you only used dhg(front) and hele t.(back) you'd have one very nice iwagumi ,trust me i've seen aga contestants and Takashi amano use this combo with good results. Can't really answer your question about it being dry started as i've never done it but i've seen it so i'm like 80% sure you can do it. I've seen hairgrass belem so why not right?


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

The tank is 6 feet long so i plan to have most of it be iwagumi style, as close pure as is practical. I do want to have one or 2 emergent/crossover species to place in the rear corners to help with tank health.

that would make my final plant list be something like:
Dhg, (front)
e. Tennelus/h. Tenellum or a good val. (mid/back)
probably bacopa caroliniana or a water lily. (back corners)

Does anyone have experience getting these to grow in the same aquarium? one of Walstad's recommendations is to plant a ton of plants and see which ones work together.

Of course, i still havent found the right rocks, which everything hinges on


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

I think bacopa or water lily could make a nice addition to a 2 plant Iwagumi. 
And it could probably work well in a big tank like yours.
But it definitely goes against the Iwagumi style, rocks are your focal point, and iwagumi creates a very specific real world image in your head that could easily be disturbed by stem plants or floating plants. 
If only you could find floating plants that looked like clouds!


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

Clouds with long strings hanging down? 

Yeah i know its not standard. Im going for minimal, elegant, rocky and hopefully a nice violet water lily species for my wife.


----------

